
Adobe's Magic Lens Lets You Control Image Depth After the Shot  - nickb
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/feature-adobe-s-magic-lens-lets-you-control-image-depth-after-the-shot
======
xirium
This technique is becoming increasingly common with the decreasing cost of
digital film cameras. Expect a large jump in the popularity of this technique
after the release of the next Wachowski siblings film, Speed Racer (
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0811080/> ) in May 2008. This film will use the
technique to remove mis-focus and create a live action effect which is more
like cel animation.

------
tx
<http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/lfcamera>

